# Adding WHDVR + 1 more HD DVR, what equipment is necessary?



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,
I havent been keeping up with all of the new DirectTv services for some time and I am trying to figure out what I should expect come install time.

My Current setup is fairly simple:
1) HR20-700 connected to LAN for DTV Cinema (via PoE to router upstairs)
2) R10

I'm not sure about the dish but I do know that right now there are 4 coax cables from the dish, where 2 then go to each of the DVRs. 

As the the title states, I want to add another HD-DVR and WHDVR service. I want to also keep the DirectTv Cinema. Since I will adding a 2nd HD DVR I'm pretty sure a few things are going to have to change with either the LNB and/or the distribution to the receivers.

So what kind of equipment can I expect is going to be added/changed to get this to work? Also what packages are necessary to achieve this?

I want to be sure of all of this because Ive had issues in the past with CS getting this sort of thing screwed up with the installers and basically wasting a day or more of my time. I'd like to try to avoid this again.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You will need a SWiM LNB to replace the current 4 output LNB, and 4 way splitter, a new run of coax to the new DVR, and a new run of coax and cinema connection kit to your Router/switch location or just an cinema connection kit installed behind the dvr currently hooked to ethernet, and use that ethernet to run back to your router. Im not sure on the R10, but if it is not SWiM compatible, it will need to be replaced as well. They will add a DECA to the HR20-700.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The R10 is a Tivo box isn't it? Those aren't SWM compatible. A R16 would be SWM compatible, but would not be able to be in the WHDVR setup. That would require an H21 or higher.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot to mention that 1 coax is already ran the room for the new HDDVR and theres also a coax right next to the router, not currently used. 

So they will need to replace the LNB, and a connection kit to the router? The connection kit is essentially a DECA and a PI right?

Im assuming that there will also be a DECA for the HR20-700, and may or not be one for the new HR2x depending on if its a HR24 or not?

None of this should cause any issues with the R10? I dont need the R10 (or expect) to access MRV. I just want it to work as is..

Thx for the help!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is the problem. The R10 will not work with SWiM at all. You would then need to keep your current LNB, and have an SWM8 multiswitch installed instead, which has legacy ports for the R10. I do not know if DirecTv provides those as part of the upgrade for free or if you have to pay for them. I would have them replace the R10 (it doesnt pick up HD anyway right?).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If the HD-DVR is replacing the R10, you don't need to run an additional coax. The coax there will work just fine. As Davenlr mentioned, you can just put the CCK behind the receiver that has the ethernet connection. You can also just use the second coax that won't be used for the receiver anymore for the CCK.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HighVoltage said:


> I forgot to mention that 1 coax is already ran the room for the new HDDVR and theres also a coax right next to the router, not currently used.
> 
> So they will need to replace the LNB, and a connection kit to the router? The connection kit is essentially a DECA and a PI right?
> 
> ...





Davenlr said:


> That is the problem. The R10 will not work with SWiM at all. You would then need to keep your current LNB, and have an SWM8 multiswitch installed instead, which has legacy ports for the R10. I do not know if DirecTv provides those as part of the upgrade for free or if you have to pay for them. I would have them replace the R10 (it doesnt pick up HD anyway right?).


The WHDVR upgrade will cause the R10 to be replaced with an R16. DirecTV will not install an SWM8 with the WHDVR upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

So there's no way to keep the R10 and get WHDVR service? This wasnt brought up when I talked to CS earlier this week.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

HighVoltage said:


> So there's no way to keep the R10 and get WHDVR service? This wasnt brought up when I talked to CS earlier this week.


Correct. As mentioned the WHDVR install isn't designed to accomodate legacy (non SWM) receivers. They will get replaced with a SWM compatible model which in the case of an R10 is an R16 or R22 (the R16 being the more likely.) Your options are limited should you wish to keep the R10; you can DIY the setup with a SWM8 or you can hire a local contractor to do the work.

Personally (and especially if you're no longer under contract) I would haggle with D* and see if they'll throw in a second HDDVR to replace the R10. I think that could be a win-win situation... Of course if you're partial to the R10 you're going to limit your options dramatically.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

I may do that, but lets say I opt to keep the R10, remove it from the system and just tell them to add the one new HDDVR. I can add the R10 back into the setup myself with a SWM8? I guess my only possible concern with that is where physically it would need to be installed. Right now there is single coax run to each room in the house. I had to "borrow" a couple of the runs from other rooms to use the 2 tuners on each of the DVRs. All of these coax runs dead end outside of the house. The builders were real cheap and just left them all hanging out of the wall. Anyhow, at this point is where the four lines from the LNB are coupled to the coax runs to the DVRs. Will the SWM8 have to be hooked here (outside) or at some other point in the topology?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not an expert on SWM8's, someone else can answer, but I think they need to be inside. In your case, since the R10 wont do HD anyway, I would just find an old 18" dish with dual LNB and install it for the R10 using the same two coax cables it has now and tie into those outside. No reason you cannot have two dishes, and you can usually find 18" and the 18x24 triple sat dishes for next to nothing on craigslist.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya know I completely forgot that I used to have the original SD dish installed up there, the mounting base is still on the roof and I have the old round dish in the garage attic space somewhere...I may just do that instead.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Be a LOT cheaper than a SWM8


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. If you opt to do a SWM8 after the upgrade, you need to replace the SWM-LNB with a legacy SWM, ensure that you have 4 lines coming from the dish instead of 1, and replace the splitter that is installed with the SWM8. A lot of work and possibly cost.

- Merg


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

So the SWiM LNB will only need 1 of the existing 4 coax lines coming down from the dish correct? I'de like to re-purpose 2 of the 4 lines for re-install of the old SD dish if possible and avoid having to run a new pair of coax for it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The SWM LNB has only ONE output. One coax from the dish to the splitter, then one coax from the splitter to each DVR/receiver DECA + one to your router DECA.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Good. Hopefully when they installed the newer dish, it was far enough away form the old mount for clearance between the dishes. Then it should just be a matter of bolting the old dish up to the old mount and maybe running a short pair of patch cables if there isnt enough slack in the coax lines. 

Thx for all help from everyone!..special thx for Davenlr for reminding me of the cheap option. :hurah:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you do need to add extensions to reach the old dish location, make sure you thoroughly seal the connections to the jumpers. I agree, using your old dish to feed the R10 is going to be the most cost effective solution, as long as you don't mind having two dishes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not see if they will replace the r10 for an hd dvr and then have 3? they might do it for free if you ask nicely.. They where swapping all hr10s for free for customers a while back...


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

I really don't want to get into the issues Ive had with DTVs customer service roulette but thats a real shot in the dark. I've already rolled the dice twice with getting a competent CSR and I'm not sure I have the patience for more.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

So after the 5th CSR was going to charge me more than the last 4, I calmly told them that I had already weighed my options with the pricing structure, reviewed my history with customer service at DTV and would like to talk to someone in the cancellation department. I had reviewed my options with other services like Uverse and DISH in my area prior to calling (Im also out of contract) and at that point I just grew tired of the inconsistencies, the transfers and re-explaining, and the general apathy on their part to work with me. Amazingly  the person in the cancellation department was able to completely resolve everything to a price that I felt was reasonable given my options (~125.00 total). So now, I will also be "replacing" the R10 with an HD receiver at a total price lower than the 1st 5 people gave me minus the receiver, which was in the $375-$400 range. I'll deal with the R10 later (owned) as a self install which Ive done before. I hope that will be prove to be the least painful in the long run. 

Thx again everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to the OP and those who replied to this thread, this helped me, I'm in a similar situation. In my case, I currently have an HR20, an HR10, and another DirecTivo. I just got a new HDTV for the room the HR10 is in and want an HDDVR there, and want whole home DVR. I was surprised to learn that if I got the WHDVR that I could no longer use the DirecTivo. I would not mind them replacing the DirecTivo with a receiver that would be MRV capable.

My problem is that I occasionally set up multiple TVs in the basement for football, and other special events like the NCAA tournament. The way I do that is temporarily activate owned legacy receivers that I have. This new LNB would prevent me from doing that. I do still have an old 18" dish installed and have the wires from that coming into the house next to where the existing multiswitch is. So, I could just run that to the temporary receivers, thanks guys! The only issue with that is that I wouldn't get locals on those, but that should not be an issue.

I have another question. If I could fairly? easily run CAT5 from my router to my receivers would that work as well? What would I be missing there not having DECA? I'm only trying to keep the cost down.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

jake14mw said:


> Thanks to the OP and those who replied to this thread, this helped me, I'm in a similar situation. In my case, I currently have an HR20, an HR10, and another DirecTivo. I just got a new HDTV for the room the HR10 is in and want an HDDVR there, and want whole home DVR. I was surprised to learn that if I got the WHDVR that I could no longer use the DirecTivo. I would not mind them replacing the DirecTivo with a receiver that would be MRV capable.
> 
> My problem is that I occasionally set up multiple TVs in the basement for football, and other special events like the NCAA tournament. The way I do that is temporarily activate owned legacy receivers that I have. This new LNB would prevent me from doing that. I do still have an old 18" dish installed and have the wires from that coming into the house next to where the existing multiswitch is. So, I could just run that to the temporary receivers, thanks guys! The only issue with that is that I wouldn't get locals on those, but that should not be an issue.
> 
> I have another question. If I could fairly? easily run CAT5 from my router to my receivers would that work as well? What would I be missing there not having DECA? I'm only trying to keep the cost down.


FYI, I could be wrong but after some reading earlier I believe the HR10 is also not SWM compatible. So both the HR10 and DirectTivo could not be part of the WHDVR service.

The DECA as I understand it simply pushes MRV and Cinema traffic between the H and HR boxes, that could otherwise be done via cat5 on your ethernet network, across the same coax that carries the sat signals. I believe the only significant issue is that it would not be a DTV "approved" installation and you would have to go through an alternative process to enable WHDVR service. There are people on this forum who do this and do the MRV through their existing ethernet infrastructure, however some I believe have encountered issues. In fact I believe there is an MRV sticky that discusses some of this. I thought about going that route but in my case it is much simpler and cheaper for DTV to do the work, and in doing so also "own" any issues with it down the road.

EDIT: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713


----------

